# Škoda Octavia Green E Line Concept



## Mike (Jan 4, 2009)

Škoda Octavia Green E Line Concept 


9/30/2010




The 2010 Paris Motorshow will see the Octavia Green E Line concept. Škoda's first-ever electric-powered vehicle will demonstrate the company's innovative potential and technological competence in this growing area.

Mobility for people and clean cars for the environment – these are Škoda's commitments. Mobility without emissions is the future. “The Octavia Green E Line embodies the values of the brand absolutely perfectly - the vehicle combines the desire for individual mobility with our environmental goals”, said *Škoda Auto BOD Chairman Prof. Dr. Winfried Vahland*.

The Green E Line concept is based on the Škoda Octavia Combi. With its modular chassis design, this series-production car is the ideal option in terms of arranging the batteries, electronic control units and the electric engine with its constant power of 60 kW and *max. power of 85 kW*. Available right after the start (as is typical of this type of drive), the *maximum torque of 270 Nm *gives the car enough power for sharp acceleration and a good amount of agility and responsiveness, which the driver will appreciate mainly in busy city traffic. The Octavia Green E Line accelerates from 0 to 100 km/h in just twelve seconds, and the car's *maximum speed *is limited to *135 km/h*.

The electricity for the Octavia Green E Line is supplied by a modern lithium-ion battery. With a *range-per-charge of 140 kilometres*, the Škoda Octavia Green E Line comfortably meets the requirements of most everyday commuters in Europe. Located under the middle and rear parts of the floor and extending partly into the luggage compartment, the *26.5 kWh battery *is made up of *180 lithium-ion cells *(diameter 150 mm, length 650 mm) and *weighs about 315 kilograms*. However, the battery has almost no impact on the volume of the passenger and luggage compartments. The Octavia Green E Line is fitted with five comfortable seats, and its passenger compartment is identical with that of the Octavia Combi with a combustion engine. 

With smart dashboard indicators, the driver of the Octavia Green E Line always stays in *control*. The computer screen provides continuous information including instant output, power consumption, battery charge and the remaining range. The navigation display describes the energy flow, i.e., informs the driver that the electric engine is being supplied with electricity or, on the contrary, that it is generating electricity as the car decelerates or goes downhill. 

The look of the Škoda Octavia Green E Line conveys the environmental-friendliness of its electric drive.Pearl-white exterior colour and elegant chrome-trim on both the front and rear of the vehicle as well as on the wheels create an impressive contrast with the glossy black roof with integrated *energy-generating photovoltaic panels*.

Škoda Auto is planning to create a test *fleet of Octavias Green E Line in 2011 *with the objective of obtaining additional information relevant to the further development of the electric drive. 

http://new.skoda-auto.com/COM/about/info/news/News/Pages/2010_55_Concept.aspx


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That looks good, I wonder what the price will be?

I always figured with mine that there was plenty of space for a pack that size under the rear floor. Seems like Skoda were looking over my shoulder at my ideas and requirements.

It would make a great direct replacement for my Skoda Octavia and save me converting mine when the time comes.

The speed and range offered would do me just fine.


----------



## Mike (Jan 4, 2009)

I was thinking about same . My only problem is that I need an extended range (400+ km), so ... I'll wait a while until they solve this.


----------

